# Ear down after ear infection



## laniefly (May 25, 2012)

My GSD is 12 weeks today. Both of her ears were standing great and then last saturday she was outside playing and when we came in she was pawing at her Right ear and shaking her head a lot and it was no longer standing up. After about an hour of this I went ahead and took her to the vet because I was worried a bug got inside of it or something.

The vet said she had an ear infection and gave us clenaing solution and drops. Her Left ear is fine....standing up as usual , but the right one is now floppy. It looks red on the inside and possibly bruised? She lets me touch them both with no complaints, the pawing and head shaking has stopped. 

My question(s) is 1. will an ear infection cause the ear to not stand or is it possible she has some other sort of injury to it?

2. if it is the infection, will that ear ever go back up the way it was?

My husband is more concerned about it than me. I personally think its cute with one ear up/one down. I will love her no matter what, but I would like to know kinda what to expect. I am more concerned about prventing future problems. I asked the vet if GSD are more prone to ear injuries. The breeder told us to be careful with them, but did not elaborate. Is the cartilage very fragile?

thanks for your thoguhts and advice!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

My boy had a really bad ear infection when he was a pup and his ear went down also but it did come back up. If it hasn't come back up by the time the infection is gone then I would go back to the vet and see if anything else is wrong.


----------



## Kelcraw (Aug 8, 2012)

kbella999 said:


> My boy had a really bad ear infection when he was a pup and his ear went down also but it did come back up. If it hasn't come back up by the time the infection is gone then I would go back to the vet and see if anything else is wrong.


Did the ear go back up? Just curious I am in the same boat. Infection is going away and the ear is sloppely (if that's a word lol) standing now.


----------

